# Optical Forums > Optical and Ophthalmic Equipment >  Error Briot Accura Cl

## EyeArch

Hi
If anyone is old enough:
Just got a pre owned Briot Accura CL
I am getting an error code:
Module function error:
Lifting jack function
Err : [08850504]

Machine is new to me so I was hoping someone could shine some light?!?
I know machine is old... 
Thanks in advance. 
Niall
Trinidad
Eyewear Architects

----------


## luky29

I know the post is old, but if you PM me,I have a manual that might help. Also have the same machine that can be used for parts if any one is interested.

----------


## EyeArch

> I know the post is old, but if you PM me,I have a manual that might help. Also have the same machine that can be used for parts if any one is interested.


Hi Thanks
I figured out the issue. Machine came from Germany and so I had to get a voltage converter. However the Input voltage was set at 230 and not 110. Once I fixed that issue worked great. Thanks for the offer

----------

